# How do I modify freebsd-update to other mirrors? He seems to be only top-level directories.



## number201724 (Apr 22, 2020)

How do I modify freebsd-update to other mirrors? He seems to be only top-level directories.

I'm looking at

```
/etc/freebsd-update.conf
```
But he seems to be able to specify only a domain name and not a URL.


----------



## number201724 (Apr 22, 2020)

Because I am in China, due to GFW, my download speed is only about 10KB, I need to use A VPN from the server agent in Hong Kong to mainland China to update.

China does n'no official source of freebsd. All I can search for is the mirror provided by aliyun.





						freebsd安装包下载_开源镜像站-阿里云
					

freebsd安装包是阿里云官方提供的开源镜像免费下载服务，每天下载量过亿，阿里巴巴开源镜像站为包含freebsd安装包的几百个操作系统镜像和依赖包镜像进行免费CDN加速，更新频率高、稳定安全。



					mirrors.aliyun.com


----------



## SirDice (Apr 22, 2020)

number201724 said:


> How do I modify freebsd-update to other mirrors?


You don't. The update.freebsd.org DNS uses GeoIP data to direct you to the "closest" available mirror automatically. 



number201724 said:


> All I can search for is the mirror provided by aliyun.


That mirror only contains downloads, like images. It does not contain the freebsd-update(8) data.


----------



## number201724 (Apr 22, 2020)

Yes, I want to switch servers manually, but can he only manually specify domain names?
for example, http://update1.freebsd.org switch to http://balabala/freebsdupdate/


----------



## SirDice (Apr 22, 2020)

number201724 said:


> Yes, I want to switch servers manually, but can he only manually specify domain names?
> for example, http://update1.freebsd.org switch to http://balabala/freebsdupdate/


The update servers have a specific directory structure. This must be the same on all of them or else you wouldn't be able to be directed  to a different server. 



number201724 said:


> Because I am in China, due to GFW, my download speed is only about 10KB, I need to use A VPN from the server agent in Hong Kong to mainland China to update.


Is there a (HTTP) proxy you could use instead of a VPN? The freebsd-update(8) data is very proxy friendly.


----------

